# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  "Vampire Flying Frog" Found; Tadpoles Have Black Fangs

## Frog News

*National Geographic News (Washington DC, USA) January 7th, 2011 12:40 PM: "Vampire Flying Frog" Found; Tadpoles Have Black Fangs*

Vietnamese jungles are home to a new species of "vampire"â??a "flying" frog whose tadpoles sport black fangs, a new study says.

      
 

*Full Article*

----------

